# Crescent Ladies bicycle 1898 - what tires?



## radlmax (Aug 1, 2011)

hello
i have this crenscent ladies bicycle at home - built in 1898. wooden handlebar, wooden fender, wooden rims, all parts origin. even the old tires - tubed tires. now i am searching fo tires that would fit on that bike and look good - can you maybe give me a hint where i can find fitting tires? its 28 inch... thanks a lot, max


----------



## radlmax (Aug 1, 2011)

i forgot: the rimsize is 640 mm - 25,2 inch...? could the be right?


----------



## Robert Dean (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes , I make the tires. You can contact me at A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com


----------



## elginkid (Aug 1, 2011)

"Tubed Tires" - Unless this is one of those unusual early Dunlop Clinchers like my Crescent had...  Do you have any pictures of the profile inside the rims?

Wes


----------



## radlmax (Aug 1, 2011)

hello
thanks for the answers, i contact you robert, i will make pictures of the rim tonight.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Aug 2, 2011)

Max,

I see you are in Austria.  I live in Ceske Budejovice Czech Republic and am also a bicycle lover.  I was wondering how far you are from me and or my family, wife and 2 1/2 year old son may join you for a ride?

My email is pnfkwfl@yahoo.com

Cau,

Key West Scott


----------



## radlmax (Aug 2, 2011)

hello
ceske budejovice is not far from where my parents in law live, near linz. myself i live near graz, but i often come to CZ - mostly for bicycles... i know another collector from your town too. are you member in www.altesrad.net? we have some othher people from CZ there too...


----------



## radlmax (Aug 2, 2011)

here are the pics of the rim.


----------



## elginkid (Aug 6, 2011)

That looks like the clincher rim version, rather than the glue on.  It may accept a 700c tire.  Like 700 x 40 or so.  If you do it, be very careful not to inflate it too much, or you'll blow the side of the rim off.  (Trust me on this)  My crescent had the dunlop rims like that too, but they were destroyed to the point that it was impossible to test.

Wes


----------



## radlmax (Aug 6, 2011)

The origin tires are fixed with glue so i think its tubed tires not beaded edge ones (clinchers)


----------

